# angeln in Bibione Pineda



## ulf (25. Juni 2013)

Hallo

Ich war für eine Woche in Intalien am Camping Capolonga in Bibione Pineda. Das angeln ist dort richtig schön, da man nicht über 100 Meter Sand am Strand auswerfen muß, sondern direkt an der Lagune angeln kann. Mit Ringelwürmern, die man vor Ort kaufen kann, auf Grund angeboten, gibt es da reichlich Doraden zu fangen:vik:. Entgegen den Tips hat das bei mir besonders gut bei ablaufendem Wasser funktioniert. Allerdings habe ich die Rute ständig halten müssen, um direkt beim Biss anzuschlagen. Bei längerem Warten hatte die entweder den Haken wieder ausgespuckt, oder zu tief geschluckt, was dann dazu führen kann, daß Sie die Schnur durchbeißen. 
Da ich auch ein Schlauchboot dabei hatte, war ich dann auch mal bei den Begrenzungspfählen gegenüber der Bootsanleger. Auch da hat es gut an der Rute grappelt.
Die einheimischen fischen da eher mit Bolo-Ruten und Feststellposen. Für's nächste mal werde ich das auch mal versuchen. Das funktioniert aber vermutlich nur , bei einigermaßen stehendem Wasser zwischen den Gezeitenwechseln.

Übrigens ist man auch dort nicht vor den Grundeln sicher :-(

Gruß Ulf


----------



## LosCarposHermanos (7. August 2016)

*AW: angeln in Bibione Pineda*

grüß dich ulf, braucht man in bibione eine lizenz um am meer zu fischen ?

mfg Viktor

**nachtrag**

wir fahren am 12.08 nach bibione, klar das unser angelequipment nicht fehlen darf 
letzes jahr waren wir in Soverato, Kalabrien, da haben wir keine lizens gebraucht, haben direkt vom strand aus geangelt.

Im Internet finde ich nichts nützliches, die einen sagen man darf ohne lizenz angeln, die anderen sagen man muss 500 meter ins meer rausfahren um angeln zu dürfen...

bin langsam am verzweifeln...


----------

